# Today



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

As the storm hit us....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang! I'm having Iraq flashbacks lmao! Thats what it looked like here at work in Baytown right before the sun went down.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

It was bad! We had to turn the ac off and shut the vents off. It was blowing dust through the vents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Dang! It was bad at WM high. But not that bad around my house and Mudd Maddness :thinking: It stilled rained though for the ride this weekend, and it's thundering as i type!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is so ominous. :bigeyes:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sanative said:


> Dang! It was bad at WM high. But not that bad around my house and Mudd Maddness :thinking: It stilled rained though for the ride this weekend, and it's thundering as i type!


That's benton rd in bossier. As far as the ride goes, lol better have spare axles. That MUDs gonna be FUNKY thick!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

LM83: Your lucky you made it through that; there was extensive wind damage around that area.
60,000 people initially lost power.

Some pics from downtown Shreveport. The drought has just dried everything out.
http://www.ksla.com/slideshow?widgetid=35202


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hookem_420 said:


> LM83: Your lucky you made it through that; there was extensive wind damage around that area.
> 60,000 people initially lost power.
> 
> Some pics from downtown Shreveport. The drought has just dried everything out.
> http://www.ksla.com/slideshow?widgetid=35202


We were very fortunate. It was scary. The wind was so bad that it was shaking that full-size ford around like a toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe we will at least see some rain from it here in t-town...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> maybe we will at least see some rain from it here in t-town...


I was in talladega at the race in April when y'all had those tornadoes. Bad weather follows me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

LM83 said:


> That's benton rd in bossier. As far as the ride goes, lol better have spare axles. That MUDs gonna be FUNKY thick!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I have an idea around where that is. It was shaking the school pretty good. I'm going to try and stay out of the thick stuff, I don't want anything broken! I can't wait for the ride! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

nah... what had happened wuz... i had washed my black truck and that is my kind of luck...lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> nah... what had happened wuz...


:haha::haha: ROTFLMAO :haha::haha:


----------

